
Surface Go with Linux Review: almost the perfect open source notepad - sohkamyung
https://www.slashgear.com/surface-go-with-linux-review-almost-the-perfect-open-source-notepad-25558990/
======
n-gate
How is the surface line for writing code using a pen? I hear they are the best
note taking devices but does that apply to code too? What are some other
options for writing code?

What I'm looking for:

1) natural writing feel

2) low response times

3) easy erasing (software)

4) optional: Digitization/handwriting recognition

~~~
blackoil
curious, is there any touch supporting IDE?

